# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Rò rỉ vỏ hộp đựng đĩa cài Windows 8 trên Amazon

## Shop Chuyện Tình

​Microsoft sẽ chính thức phát hành Windows 8 vào cuối tháng 10 này và những hình ảnh chính thức về vỏ hộp đựng đĩa Windows 8 cũng dần được Amazon tiết lộ. Những vỏ hộp được đăng tải trên Amazon đều giống với những hình rò rỉ từ cách đây vài tháng với nhiều phiên bản Windows 8. Nhà bán lẻ Amazon liệt kê ba phiên bản Windows 8 trên trang web của họ bao gồm Windows 8 Pro, Windows 8 Pro Pack và Windows 8 Pro N (N là phiên bản cho châu Âu). Tuy nhiên, Amazon chưa hề cho phép khách hàng mua những chiếc đĩa cài Windows 8 này cũng như đặt hàng chúng, đơn giản bạn chỉ xem và tham khảo mà thôi.

Hộp đựng đĩa Windows 8 có thiết kế vuông vắn, được trang trí bởi các hoa văn, họa tiết theo từng phiên bản. Vỏ hộp không còn đơn giản và bo tròn các góc như trên Windows 7 nữa mà được thiết kế thoải mái và tự do hơn. Theo miêu tả của Amazon, phiên bản Windows 8 Pro N (dành cho châu Âu) sẽ không có sẵn Windows Media Player trong khi hộp Windows 8 Pro Pack không chứa đĩa cài, thực chất nó có ghi mã số (key) cho phép người dùng nâng cấp từStandard Edition lên Pro. Amazon chưa đề giá nhưng Microsoft trước đó cho biết người dùng nâng cấp từ Windows XP/Vista/7 lên Windows 8 sẽ mất phí 39,99 USD (trực tuyến) hoặc 69,99 USD (nếu mang ra cửa hàng).

----------

